# Advice for a Genuine guy who wants to gain a bit of weight



## ttnim (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok little bit about my self,

Weight: 76 kg or 168 pounds

Height: 175 cm

Bf : about 22% (according to one of those machines)

I would like to start bulking to put on some weight, I believe that i have a good understanding of exercises and what works well for me as i have been trialing and erroring quite a lot

Meal Plan

Meal 1 : Oats with milk

Calories: 432

Protein : 18.2g

Fat	: 10.6

sat Fat	: 4.6

Carbs : 65.2 g

Meal 2 : Protein shake with 400Ml of Semi skimmed milk

Calories: 548

Protein : 55.8g

Fat	: 7.2g

sat Fat	: 2.4mg

Carbs : 27.2g

Meal 3 : Chicken breast with one piece of brown rice

Calories: 350 +216	= 566

Protein : 38.3 +5	= 43.3

Fat	: 10 +2 = 12

sat Fat	: 2.9 + 0	= 2.9

Carbs : 0 + 45	= 45

Meal 4 : Protein shake with 400Ml of Semi skimmed milk

Calories: 548

Protein : 55.8g

Fat	: 7.2g

sat Fat	: 2.4mg

Carbs : 27.2g

PWO : Protein Shake

Calories :250

Protein : 42.6

Carbs :7.2

Meal 5 : Chicken breast with one piece of brown rice + Cottage Cheese (125g)

Calories: 350 +216	= 566 +97 = 663

Protein : 38.3 +5	= 43.3 +15 =58.3

Fat	: 10 +2 = 12+1.9 = 13.9

sat Fat	: 2.9 + 0	= 2.9 +1 = 3.9

Carbs : 0 + 45	= 45+ 3 = 48

Meal 6 : Protein shake with 400Ml of Semi skimmed milk

Calories: 548

Protein : 55.8g

Fat	: 7.2g

sat Fat	: 2.4mg

Carbs : 27.2g

Total Calories :3555

Protein: 329 g

Fat:65.3

Carb:244g

My Workout will be

Sunday - Chest /Biceps

Monday - Legs

Tuesday - off

Wednesday - Shoulders

Thursday - off

Friday - Back Triceps

Saturday off

This is the only viable routine as i am a student and have university tuesdays and thursdays and work out is not possible on those days

This will be my official proper bulk as i never done one before,

Advice would be helpful regarding my meal plan


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Too many shakes for me mate remember they are an addition not a replacement for a meal

Second meal I would add some eggs with some turkey rashers maybe.


----------



## ttnim (Mar 7, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Too many shakes for me mate remember they are an addition not a replacement for a meal
> 
> Second meal I would add some eggs with some turkey rashers maybe.


I will get some eggs substituted in there,

Does my macro look fine in terms of the right amount of protein and carbs and fat


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i have 3 shakes a day which are the size of big meals..

(oats etc too tho)

if you cant force it down theyre invaluable.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

n your macros are overtly anal..it doesnt have to be that way...


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i have 3 shakes a day which are the size of big meals..
> 
> (oats etc too tho)
> 
> if you cant force it down theyre invaluable.


cal do you put the oats directly in to the shake? are they not a bit hard? thought you had to cook or soak them first? and how much do you put in?


----------



## easyroller (Aug 22, 2010)

You can put oats directly into the shake.

It gets a little chewy/globby though if you add loads!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah i put em in first them grind them up dan..

also i`d suggest looking at my beginners routine stickyd in beginner section.. :wink:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I really wished i could eat oats but i hate em


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Guys please address the OP's question.....

Cal I agree with you mate I add oats to my shakes if struggling to cook or am away on the road.....

If I am at home I sometime blend whey/oats and yoghurt for a morning breakfast shake.....

ttnim don't include macros from non complete food sources for example if you are eating oats only count the carbs not the small amount of protien and carbs same with protein sources and fat sources......


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

All the above advice is sound but @20% bf I would be dieting not bulking.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

romeo said:


> There are no genuine guys out there.


Romeo, Romeo, who the fucck art thou.


----------

